# Hopefully getting closer to using "Auto Xero"



## plafleur (Mar 24, 2014)

I have a Gecko540 control using Mach3. I want to use auto zero. I bought a cheap zero plate from Amazon (it came from China). The pictures show I connected one end to the 4th port (pin13 as per the Gecko documents). The other end is connected to the router. I changed the input configure in Mach3. The last picture is the router head (zero are and alligator clip). I tested this through diagnostic and I get no light flashing when contact is made. My script is correct be used the router head will move down to try to zero. Am I a complete moron? Half moron? And just confused? I've contacted both tech support at Artsoft and Gecko and they both say it's the problem isn't with them. Please HELP.


----------



## Frazil (Apr 21, 2015)

On my machine, the wire from the controller goes to the zero plate and the router tip is grounded. That way the input to the controller is dragged down to ground potential when the router bit touches the plate. I do have a different setup than you but I suspect the same configuration would apply.


----------



## plafleur (Mar 24, 2014)

Thanks for the reply I tried as you said and still nothing. I double and triple checked settings. I even tried to have Mach3 "Automated Setup of Inputs" and nothing.


----------



## Ryan360 (Jun 22, 2015)

Im not super familiar with the gecko540 controller, but im going to guess you have power going to the 11 and 12 pin? or a set up similar to this picture. http://www.geckodrive.com/gecko/images/cms_files/images/G540E-Stop.gif


----------



## plafleur (Mar 24, 2014)

Thanks for responding. I tried it the way you suggested and I get nothing. I attached a picture of my board and the info from the manual.


----------



## SteveMI (May 29, 2011)

I have used that feature on G540 and Mach 3 just using a plate. First see if you get a response by flashing the #14 to ground when the Z axis is traveling. That will tell you if the software is working.

Next, try it with the clip directly on the router bit and then manually touch the zero plate to the router bit. I had a problem with the armature being somewhat insulated from the actual bit and not getting a good connection by just putting a clip on the router body. Like most everything some parts on the router are plastic also.

I'll check later today which terminals I have the zero circuit wired. 

I stopped using it since much of my routing used 60 degree, 30 degree and 1/8" diameter bits. Coming down on the plate wasn't friendly to smaller diameter or pointed bits.

Steve.


----------



## plafleur (Mar 24, 2014)

What you said makes sense, but I couldn't get any response. I've looked at more you tube videos and they say something about a charged plate. What does this mean and can this be causing the problem?


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

In the pictures you show above the third picture shows a red wire screwed into a material. Is that material plastic?


----------



## plafleur (Mar 24, 2014)

It is, but it's connected to the metal bridge above the router table. I've moved that to different metal areas on the table. I also used 2 jumper wires, 1 from hole 12 on the board which is ground (verified with Gecko who makes the controller). And the other wire in he 4 which is pin 13.


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

Are you using a Mach3 screen set that supports probing?

Examples, Mach3 Tool setter by Big Tex, Mach3 2010 screenset, or Calypso Ventures Mach STD Mill?

Also do you have a demo version of Mach3 or a Licensed version? Many import machines come with pirated Mach3 which does not always function.

Here is a link to some Mach3 probing tutorials I wrote. http://www.themakersguide.com/home/tutorials

Bill


----------



## SteveMI (May 29, 2011)

The plate needs to be metal (conductive). The concept is that the tooling will touch the plate and complete the circuit. Pictures of mine show the zero stop leads (red wires, gray shrink tubing) are connected to ground and position #4 (input #4). I am using the 2010 screen set with its auto zero function, but believe it was wired the same before that for the Big Tex version on base Mach 3.

And yes, I am guilty of a jumper instead of an emergency stop switch hooked up. Four of them in a bag, but not providing much use.

Steve.


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

I have been marketing an edge finder plate for years. They work well. 

Bill


----------



## SteveMI (May 29, 2011)

bgriggs said:


> I have been marketing an edge finder plate for years. They work well. Bill


Tell me a bit more about that Bill. 
Steve


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

I make a product called the Triple Edge Finder. I won't go into a lot of detail here. But here is a Youtube video.






Bill


----------



## SteveMI (May 29, 2011)

bgriggs said:


> I make a product called the Triple Edge Finder.
> Bill


Bill, I watched the video and read the page. Is it only for Z axis?

Steve.


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

No Steve, It does X,Y,Z, corners (inside and outside), Edges and more. There are several other videos about it. Send me a PM if you want more links.

Bill


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

I don't suppose you know/have how to hook it up to run on LinuxCNC, and have the code to use it (how to change LinuxCNC to see/use it) do you Bill?

4D


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

I don't use Linuxcnc but other have done it. Here is a link. Probing routines for LinuxCNC's Enhanced Machine Controller

Also try this one. http://www.linuxcnc.org/index.php/english/forum/49-basic-configuration/29187-work-with-probe

Bill


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

Thanks, Bill.

The probe for Z routine on the first link may come in handy. Ironically I own a ruby-tipped probe that I could use with the linked info, but what I'm after is a way to add a button to LinuxCNC's screen to SET Z then have whatever bit I'm using run down until it touches a Z plate I already have and then set the new Z zero height (or offset above it). 

I need both how to wire the Z plate to my Linux PC and how to add this routing to LinuxCNC. For as advanced as LinuxCNC is I'm finding very little documentation on exactly how to accomplish this. 

Thanks again.
4D


----------

